# mk4 tweaks



## tjuvi1 (Apr 15, 2007)

i wanted to tweaks for my 03 awp 1.8t. i just got vagcom today, i believe i read something bout being able to roll the windows down and up with the remote. how do i do this and what other tweaks should i know and do.


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: mk4 tweaks (tjuvi1)*

Window roll up /down isn't really a mk4 option w/ vagcom.
I went through the procedure on how to *program* window up/down and decided it's way easier to just buy the KVW100 module for $40 (google it). 
It's not "hard" it just complicated- and I've got some experience modifying Eeproms.
mk4's are pretty limited on 'tweaks' via VCDS (some locking/ convenience functions, etc..), but it's still an infinitely useful tool.


----------



## tjuvi1 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: mk4 tweaks (zeroboy)*

Thanks. I just want to know everything I can possibly do to make my car run perfect and any convinence stuff. Right now I have revo stage 1 and have some surging so gotta figure this out


----------



## lol_face3 (Aug 31, 2009)

what other things can you do on an MK4 with a vag-com?
little tweaks?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: (lol_face3)*

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/vwmkIV.html


----------



## lol_face3 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

